# My Cruze Diesel Build(dinoreal)



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be doing a lot to the car in the next month or so, and I will post updates as I go.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone running a K&N, or thinking or run in one, should read the following:

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Anyone running a K&N, or thinking or run in one, should read the following:
> 
> Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central


Well Tomko, I can tell you one of the main reasons I got a K&N filter is because I was able to get a HUGE discount on it from a place I used to work.


----------



## dajohn17 (Jul 22, 2015)

dinoreal said:


> Well Tomko, I can tell you one of the main reasons I got a K&N filter is because I was able to get a HUGE discount on it from a place I used to work.


Is it "worth" it?


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

dajohn17 said:


> Is it "worth" it?


I have mixed feelings about it. Haven't really noticed a whole lot of difference. But I got it for the price of a regular filter so I cant really complain.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

A few months back I plasti-dipped my rims green. Here is a pic:







Back in April I purchased a set of 18" rims for $125 with the intention of mounting them. Due to issues that arouse I was unable to mount them, mostly because they need to be powder coated. BUT, this month I am getting them painted. :yahoo: I was also able to purchase tires this past week for them at an extremely good price. I should have pics by the end of the month.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my rims painted last week and mounted! WAHOO!!!













Over the weekend I also installed Eibach lowering springs.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

How does it now handle with the whiteline rear sway bar?


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> How does it now handle with the whiteline rear sway bar?


Its great. A lot better than before. I use the car in autocross so I needed a way to reduce body roll.


----------

